# IS 10" barrel too short in a thompson contender in 30-30 winchester ?



## Rick (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi everyone im in the market for a thompson G2 contender and found a used one in 30-30 winchester but only has a 10" barrel,my concern is that is TOO SHORT in that caliber ,any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

a 10inch tc in 30-30 should be fine, they preform BEST with handloads, and if you handload you can use a spire shaped bullets instead of the traditional round nose made for tubular magazines.


----------

